# Racist Navigation System



## TimoS (Oct 11, 2006)

[yt]IdSaDbVj3t8[/yt] 
Could this be called a RPS navigator (short for Racial Positioning System)? :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 11, 2006)

I wonder how long before it is on the market place, just kidding great clip anyway


----------



## TimoS (Oct 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> I wonder how long before it is on the market place, just kidding great clip anyway



Actually I'm quite sure it would be a success. Hell, even some of my friends here in Finland would probably love to have a system like that


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 11, 2006)

That is wrong, but funny...


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 11, 2006)

That was hilarious!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

That was awesome...wrong but awesome.


----------

